# Microphone Gain?



## nmenard (Jan 22, 2005)

Hmm... I'm hoping that this goes in here, I mean, after all, my mic is plugged into my soundcard. So, in any case, here's my dilemma:

I just recently got Teamspeak for Guild Wars. Myself and one of my guild members thought it would be a good idea to go on ahead and grab TS because it would eliminate the problem of typing during battles. I agreed. Soon thereafter, downloads were started and completed. 

After getting TS, Harry and I tried to jump on the thing. We did so well enough, however, this is where it gets sticky. I tried speaking into my mic. Nothing came about. I looked back on my tower and saw that the thing was plugged in. Alright. I tried it again. Nothing. So, I went into my buddy's room, borrowed two different Mic's from him. One was a headset mic, the other, just a s****y little labtec mic anyone can get for about 9.95 at your local walmart. I tried the Labtec, nothing came about, and then I leaned up near the thing, until the mic was damn near in my mouth (eating the mic much?). I started yelling into it (off of TS of course, so that in case it did start working, I didn't deafen poor Harry on the other side). Finally, I made some progress, because down in the Microphone Hardware testing in the Control Panel, I saw movement on the bars and everything. However, this is still eating the mic. If I go any further back, then nothing happens. 

In TS, I went into the audio options and set the mic to pick up on normal speech, which it did, the mic activated. However, Harry on the other side could hear nothing BUT a whisper, no matter how loud I talked. So, I in turn, turned up the Output but, all that really served to do was make Harry's voice come through MY speakers louder... Heh. 

After the whole Labtec phase, I tried to use the headset mic, but... *shrugs* I guess that was worse than the other mic I had borrowed from my roomie. So, is there some way that I can turn up my microphone's gain? Or... is there only like, the possibilities that: a) my Mic's suck, b) my Sound Card is fried (which really doesn't seem likely because my computer still manages to blare out some rocking music...), or c) I just need to buy a USB Headset mic that would take care of everything else so, I wouldn't have to worry about going directly through my soundcard?


----------

